# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Comienzo de una rutina que estoy desarrollando!! a ver que tal os parece..

## Withco

Pues aquí dejo una pequeña parte de una rutina que estoy creando y se acepta ayuda!!! muchas gracias y un saludo.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGCahZ4FC38

----------


## mastema

Me gusta mucho. Algún gesto "raro" que seguro terminarás puliendo, pero la idea está muy bien. También a base de repetirlo irás mejorando incluso la charla, pero como punto de partida me parece bastante bueno.
Felicidades.

----------


## Ming

Me ha gustado mucho el video =)
Felicidades

----------

